# Metro Trade | The U2 from Eggy



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

DAMN! This is a nice piece of work. Sapele, Oak and Yew...some of the nicest combination I've seen.


----------



## eggy22 (Feb 3, 2013)

Glad it arrived ok Eric .... Happy shooting pal.


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

A great combination of wood and work, really nice, happy shooting :wave:


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

Looks like an awesome shooter. Congrats!

Tom


----------

